# 2012 GLI Autobahn Snow Tire Size and Brand Suggestions?



## lipp (Oct 7, 2011)

Total forum n00b here, looking for help figuring out what size snow tires/wheels I should put on my 2012 GLI Autobahn. It came with the 18" Dunlops on it. I figure I should go down a size or maybe two, but I'm getting a lot of conflicting advice on this.

Plus, any snow tire brand recommendations? 

It's already snowing here in the New England! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

Have you tried Tire Rack's website yet?


----------



## lipp (Oct 7, 2011)

Tire Rack is unaware of the stock 18" option for the GLI. In fact, until earlier this week they didn't list the '12 GLI at all! An email to one of their advisers did not exactly fill me with confidence. A call to my dealer's service department about dropping down a size or two for snows seemed to confuse them, as they insisted that ONLY the stock size would work. Hence my question on this forum.


----------



## CaptainPumpkin (Nov 14, 2009)

You can use tireracks wesite and put in anything from 2006 on using a GTI or GLI as the car. Id say go for the 16" steel rims with Dunlop Wintersport 3D's. The tires give a good mix of winter snow and slush traction but are also comfortable and quiet at faster highway speeds.


----------



## lipp (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks. So why steel wheels? Curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

dunlop? your gli deserves better...

http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11949&group=1.01&name=Nokian+Hakkapeliitta+R


----------



## NYVWGUY (Oct 31, 2011)

*GLI vs Jetta TDI*

I am in a crux here. New VW Motorist and I need to decide between the Jetta TDI and the GLI. I love the GLI overall, and I would normally just go for it. I also live in upstate NY though where snowy roads are the norm fo rat least 5 months of the year. Is the GLI going to suck bad in the snow with the off the line torque it has, plus the low profs? I would get snow tires like you are asking about also, but am I going to regret my decision when I realize its terrible in snow, or do you think its not as bad as I am making it out to be?

The only other thing to me is the Fuel efficiency. I will get 50 with the TDI and 28-32? with the GLI, can you let me know what your getting fuel efficiency wise currently with your GLI. 

I also really love the Fender sound system being a musician. 

Any advice or encouragement is greatly appreciated.


----------

